# Bull and Gator Kayak Challenge



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

November 23rd to March 1st 2013

Time to have a little winter fun!!! This is a kayak and paddle board tournament!

$30 entry gets you in both divisions. This is a catch, photo and release event. All photos to be uploaded to this thread or Hot Spots Bait and Tackle Facebook page. Longest fish in each division wins 50/50 split of entries. You can enter at Hot Spots bait and tackle in Gulf Breeze starting Friday 11/23/2012 until 1/1/2013.

Rules:

1. All pictures must include token available at Hot Spots at time of entry and kayak or paddle board on a legible measuring board.
2. Measuring device must be a board type no loose 321 boards mount them on something please. If you have a 30" board and the fish goes over you will get credit for 30".
3. Artificial and live/dead bait permitted. Fish must be caught on rod and reel.
4. In event of a tie first fish uploaded wins.
5. This is a as it lays tournament no need to pinch the tail. 
6. Most important have fun!!
7. If the fish is in a cradle board measurement will be taken from top of tail as bottom of board will pinch tail and make longer.


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Time to get after it!!! Who all is gonna fish for local bragging rights?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

You know im in!!!!!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

This will be the first of many that we will put on next year!! There will be different species depending on the season! The more that play the more the doors will open to more of this kind of friendly tournament. Good luck to all that fish and thanks for supporting the kayaking community!

Chad


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

You know I am in!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

I want in on this!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you fish Alabama waters?


----------



## PA hillbilly (Jul 31, 2012)

Am I allowed to enter?? I mean I don't want other people to not enter because they see I'm in and think they don't have a chance!!!! :lol:


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

No boundaries!!! You just have to sign up at Hot Spots bait and tackle and show up to collect winnings in person.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

I want in on this!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Listen to the world champ!!! This aint no bass tournament!!! Lol oh wait i did see that monster trout hanging on your wall!!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Make sure your photos are clear with your kayak and the token in the picture. Make sure the fish\'s head is on 0. We will disqualify for improper photos. Take mulitiple photos to ensure you got a good one.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> Make sure your photos are clear with your kayak and the token in the picture. Make sure the fish\'s head is on 0. We will disqualify for improper photos. Take mulitiple photos to ensure you got a good one.


You sounded like Mike Lott! Lol! But yes what Brandon said. Numbers must be clear in photo and nose on zero!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Im game!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Bad picture can't see nose on zero!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Good picture clear zero, token, kayak and numbers on a flat board!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you have the 321 rulers there?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Yall should have started this sooner! Stud from last night
Imma need a bigger measuring board!:thumbup:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Hellllll !!! yeah I'm in.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

No I have a couple extras if some one pm's me they can come get first come first serve I think I have 2 or 3. I will check in the morning. You must mount your own on your choice of board.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Flatspro said:


> No I have a couple extras if some one pm's me they can come get first come first serve I think I have 2 or 3. I will check in the morning. You must mount your own on your choice of board.


Ill take one ill pm you my number can pick it up tomorrow just let me know what you want for it


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Here is some simple rules of a good photo
http://www.321fish.com/pages/pics/


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Here is a link to buy the 321 measuring sticker
http://www.321fish.com/pages/store
Sticker must be mounted on a board. If you wanna know how to make a good light floating board just search up above in the search box for tournament measuring board thread


----------



## Castinayak (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm fishing this winter, so I'm in. Good idea.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok I had 3 IFA 321 measuring boards unmounted. 1 spoken for 2 left. Only rule is you come to me to get it! LOL!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

All boards spoken for pending pick up!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow I love it!!!! I am in for sure!!!!!I think the key word is having fun!!!!


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

This I gonna be fun!!! Who's starting Friday morning???


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Tokens will be available at hot spots bait and tackle in gulf breeze fl on friday. Put token in ziplock bag or have it laminated so it dosent get wet.


----------



## Thrillbillies (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmm I need a wider angle lens:thumbup: Can i put two boards together Just thinking I might need it:thumbsup:


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

They make a 75" board!!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok guys I will have the tokens at hot spots at 7am Friday morning! Good luck to all that are fishing!!!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

cmon guys! let the fun begin! ill start off with this 36.25 inch red! i know it wont last lol


----------



## PA hillbilly (Jul 31, 2012)

I let ya have the lead long enough....here's one just barely bigger just so I can say I had the lead for a bit!!! 36.5"


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job guys!!!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

37.5" from lastnight!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Chase please don't pinch tail it's a as it lays tourney. Do you have a picture showing 37.5 this pic shows 36.5. Make sure you uploaded right pic.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

pinched it was 38 brandon said it was good just smoothed thats not pinched and brandon okay'd the pic


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Yea chad i took this pic. He pinched it at first and told him to not pinch it. I told him to put 37.50 it looks pinch cuz of his hand but its not. Also i wanna make a rule now if you use a measureing board that has a bottom on it like i do. The measurement will be from the top of the tail since the weight of the fish pinches the bottom of the tail.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok good with that I just don't want any discrepancy in this tournament. From the pic it looks pinched. Chase put a nose board on your board it will make it easier to look at picture. Good fish though. I will add that to original rules B.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

just a question why is this the only touney that doesent pinch tails?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

It wont be on top for long anyways lol


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Redalert08 said:


> just a question why is this the only touney that doesent pinch tails?


Not everyone has the ability to hold a large red on a board flat pinch his tail and take a picture. Everyone is doing it the same way so it shouldn't matter!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry Chase didn't realize the tail was split I was looking at the point at 36.5 the top is 37.5 and not pinched. Brandon showed me a zoomed in pic where it's easier to see. This is the other angle if any questions. Chase new leader bull 37.5!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

I sightcasted this 39.25 inch red on topwater last night!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

I know this small trout wont last long but i though id post anyways to get you guys motivated!!! 20.25 inches


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job Brandon!!


----------



## bpartin (Nov 12, 2012)

bbarton13 said:


> I know this small trout wont last long but i though id post anyways to get you guys motivated!!! 20.25 inches


Im working on making a board, is yours wood or that siding im seeing on youtube?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/7251852


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

I know this doesn't take the lead but it makes me respectable in the redfish...now into the yellow mouths!!!!

39" redfish


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Nice fish jeff


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

*My first trout entry*

Far from what I consider a gator, but it'll have to do for now.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Trout has officially opened up!! Lol! Nice fish!


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Chad. Lost one at the net that dwarfed her. Still salty, but I know where she lives. Just gotta give her some time so her lips can heal then I'm gonna put her in the net.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Here we go 39.75*

Sure this will get topped this weekend, but not by me cause I'll be kill'n ducks. Post a better pic later. Good luck!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

*i know these are not winners but they are the first 3 i've ever put in a yak*

please delete this one


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

*i know these are not winners but they are the first 3 i've ever put in a yak*

first bull 34" second 31 3/4"


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

*heres the spots 32 1/2"*

we are having a prize for most spots right:thumbsup:


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Beautiful leopard! I've caught 2 this year.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

ALL ENTRIES WILL HAVE TO BE POSTED ON GCKFA FORUM FROM NOW ON!
HERE IS THE LINK http://gckfa.com/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=3482&posts=1&start=1


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

If need help uploading photo just email to me at [email protected]


----------

